# General > Recommendations >  mobile chip van!!!

## upolian

i would to recommend richard@chef4celebrations  awesome guy,friendly service and most importantly the food....what can i say.....i had a fish supper this evening,absolutely lovely,very well sized portion,i wanted to have another i just couldnt,the portion filled me! customer service/cooking excellent food is top priority for richard,guaranteed 100% quality! he is in various locations throughout the week,give him a try you will not be dissapointed!!!!!


http://chef4celebrations.com/

e-mail address :-

richard@chef4celebrations.com
*
Telephone:* 01847 841369*

Mobile:* 07960 082132

----------


## mrsbaghdaddy

i know he is open tonight again in spittal at mybster. good luck for this season

----------


## Iffy

Must admit I've never tried this Mobile Chip Van.....but.....

I'd like to wish him all the very best  :Grin:

----------


## chef4celebrations

thanks iffy, if you ever in thurso i am at the riverside all day

----------


## Aaldtimer

> thanks iffy, if you ever in thurso i am at the riverside all day


What? Every day? ::

----------


## Scout

What a great idea. I have not tried yet. I wish you all the best

----------


## upolian

i go for 1 bacon and egg roll i end up eating 3 they are fanatastic  :Grin:  the fish and chips is highly recommended also,im going to thurso today so ill see you there for the usual  :Wink:

----------


## chef4celebrations

sorry to dissapoint you, but due to the extreme wet weather we have been having, my potato supplier has been unable to pull spuds out of the ground, have been told pop round and hope to get some this weekend. 

Due to my own potato famin i will not be in Thurso today but will see you on Monday. Thank you for understanding.
(you cant have fish and chip van without chips) :Wink:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Just a quick question, is it just the riverside in thurso that you go to? I live up by Frazers shop and em well by the time i would have walked home seagulls would have pinched me to death to get to the fish! lol

So is there anywhere else in thurso you go?

----------


## upolian

> Just a quick question, is it just the riverside in thurso that you go to? I live up by Frazers shop and em well by the time i would have walked home seagulls would have pinched me to death to get to the fish! lol
> 
> So is there anywhere else in thurso you go?


its only riverside at the moment

----------


## sadam

is it still in thurso on a wednesday night, if so where

----------


## upolian

he goes to the car park opposite riverside replicas

----------


## funkypumpkin

Met Richard, chef4celebrations today and had fish and chips from his van at Keiss tonight. What can I say, great guy and at last, great fish and chips (and Richard, the chocolate cake was do die for). I am one very full very happy bunny! Will definitely be back for more! A great service for the local community and a night off cooking, yeah.  ::

----------


## LMS

> Met Richard, chef4celebrations today and had fish and chips from his van at Keiss tonight. What can I say, great guy and at last, great fish and chips (and Richard, the chocolate cake was do die for). I am one very full very happy bunny! Will definitely be back for more! A great service for the local community and a night off cooking, yeah.



Will he be back in Keiss next week?  I had no idea that he was going to Keiss tonight and would have definetly been there had I known.

----------


## upolian

> Will he be back in Keiss next week? I had no idea that he was going to Keiss tonight and would have definetly been there had I known.


 
yes he will,unless its very windy

or ive eaten all the fish  :: 

this man can cook!

----------


## Twiggy

I to would have been for fish and chips ,had I known he was going to be in Keiss. ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I stumbled across him for the first time tonight in Keiss and got some chips, (nice too).  ::

----------


## Rheghead

Does the van ever get out west of the county? ::   Not seen the Crossroads chip van in weeks/months.

----------


## Bobinovich

I understand he's going to try Reay on Thursdays, although unsure where.  Best to PM him for confirmation.

----------


## transit

does anyone know if he comes into wick if so where abouts thanks all  :Wink:

----------


## northener

Talked to the guy tonight in Keiss, he gave me a sample of smoked haddock (the proper smoked stuff) in batter.

Excellent, didn't think it would work....I was wrong.

----------


## chef4celebrations

> does anyone know if he comes into wick if so where abouts thanks all


still looking at different locations and trying to find one that would be suitable, if you have any ideas then give me a PM, that goes for all locations in the county, Keiss is set in stone (weather permitting....lol)

----------


## Thorfin

thought you were down in Thurso last night in the car park opposite Northern Moters Garage, I went down about 5 and there was no sign very disapointed as I was looking forward to a fish super  ::

----------


## chef4celebrations

next week will be the last week that i will be in thurso, i am going to concentrate on the evenings and get out to all locations starting the 16th nov i will be in halkirk on monday, watten on tuesday, keiss on wednesday, wick argyll square on thursday, lybster on friday, and at spittal petrol station on saturday, i am aiming for 4pm till 8pm every day, the only thing i cannot predict is the weather and in high winds i will not be venturing out, and i appologise in advance for that now, for current timing and locations check out the website.  www.chef4celebrations.com.

thanks again for your loyal support

richard

----------


## poppett

Was looking for you on Wednesday at Riverside but must have been too early.   Had to make own bacon rolls!   Sadness indeed.

----------


## ciderally

catch u on wed....its a date xx

----------


## ciderally

> Talked to the guy tonight in Keiss, he gave me a sample of smoked haddock (the proper smoked stuff) in batter.
> 
> Excellent, didn't think it would work....I was wrong.


dont know about this  ::

----------


## chef4celebrations

cinderally shhhhh dont tell everyone they will start to get envyous....lol :: 
but it's a date...lol

----------


## upolian

tried the smoked haddock tonight....words cannot describe!! sooooo nice :Grin:

----------


## LMS

Had chips in Keiss tonight, they were excellent.  Hope he is back next Wednesday!

----------


## northener

> dont know about this


Try it Cinders, it's good. Very, very good.

----------


## chef4celebrations

well i am in watten tonight if anyone there wants to try it, are you up for it upolian?

bump back up to the top ....lol

----------


## upolian

> well i am in watten tonight if anyone there wants to try it, are you up for it upolian?
> 
> bump back up to the top ....lol


 
im addicted to your smoke haddock!!!! ill always be there without fail,as im typing im sure your selling a rather few as you did earlier....people not eating your food are missing out!

as 1 of those lads said that bought a fish supper 'bloody ell' its a shark,hes not far wrong :: 

p.s from a bloated upolian :: 'might go get some cheesecake' IT I CAN FIT IT IN HAHA

----------


## Allsorts

What happened tonight in Keiss?  Saw you arrive the back of 4.30 I thought but when we came back at 6 there was no sign of you in front of the shop.....sob sob

----------


## upolian

> What happened tonight in Keiss? Saw you arrive the back of 4.30 I thought but when we came back at 6 there was no sign of you in front of the shop.....sob sob


 
this was out of his control im sure richard will explain though  :Smile:

----------


## LMS

> What happened tonight in Keiss?  Saw you arrive the back of 4.30 I thought but when we came back at 6 there was no sign of you in front of the shop.....sob sob


I believe the Wick chippies were chocker tonight with disappointed Keissers......

----------


## chef4celebrations

yes i did turn up to keiss tonight, but i was working on the fryers today and called the shop ahead to see if they had 19kg bottles of gas in stock, i spoke to the owner of the shop in keiss who said "yeah we always got them in stock" so i left to go to keiss with the understanding that i would be able to get gas there, upon arrival i went to the shop only to find that they had none in stock, i went to the hotel and we phoned around to see if anyone had any close by, only to find that i would have to go back into wick to the heat center, and by the time i went back into wick and got the gas and then back out to keiss got them fitted and fired up the fryers it would be close to 6.30 before i would be open for service so informed the hotel and shop that if anyone was asking about the chippy, they could tell them why i was not there, but i will be back next week with 2 full bottles as i am not going to leave myself short again, and i will hold atleast 1 full instock at the house, once again i do appologise....but i will be in argyll square tomorrow evening, for all those wickers that have been asking me for months to come to wick.

C4C

----------


## upolian

> yes i did turn up to keiss tonight, but i was working on the fryers today and called the shop ahead to see if they had 19kg bottles of gas in stock, i spoke to the owner of the shop in keiss who said "yeah we always got them in stock" so i left to go to keiss with the understanding that i would be able to get gas there, upon arrival i went to the shop only to find that they had none in stock, i went to the hotel and we phoned around to see if anyone had any close by, only to find that i would have to go back into wick to the heat center, and by the time i went back into wick and got the gas and then back out to keiss got them fitted and fired up the fryers it would be close to 6.30 before i would be open for service so informed the hotel and shop that if anyone was asking about the chippy, they could tell them why i was not there, but i will be back next week with 2 full bottles as i am not going to leave myself short again, and i will hold atleast 1 full instock at the house, once again i do appologise....but i will be in argyll square tomorrow evening, for all those wickers that have been asking me for months to come to wick.
> 
> C4C


smoked haddock for me  :Smile:

----------


## chef4celebrations

looks like i had better get in some smoked haddock then....lol

----------


## upolian

> looks like i had better get in some smoked haddock then....lol


i better start doing more cycling or i will be a bloomin haddock ::

----------


## chef4celebrations

> i better start doing more cycling or i will be a bloomin haddock


i will get you the outfit and you can get the fags and you can stand outside being my mascot...........smoked haddock.....lol

----------


## upolian

> i will get you the outfit and you can get the fags and you can stand outside being my mascot...........smoked haddock.....lol


 
if your supplying the mermaids to.............................. ::  :Wink:  ::

----------


## chef4celebrations

ha ha ha ....

----------


## upolian

> ha ha ha ....


ive found 1 :Confused: eek: ::

----------


## igglepiggle

Anyone know if the mobile chippie is at spittal tonight with the weather?

----------


## upolian

> Anyone know if the mobile chippie is at spittal tonight with the weather?


i will phone and ask for you  :Smile:

----------


## skaterboy

> i will phone and ask for you


Good man, im thinking about it tonight myself.  Hows things anyway?

----------


## upolian

> Good man, im thinking about it tonight myself. Hows things anyway?


i tried phoning but no answer,sorry  :Frown: 

im not bad lad,how you doing yourself?keeping the car clean i hope ::  ::

----------


## floyed

was wondering if you will be in Wick Argyle square every thursday??

----------


## upolian

> was wondering if you will be in Wick Argyle square every thursday??


the answer to that is yes  :Grin:

----------


## chef4celebrations

that is correct and if the demand is as popular as people have been saying in wick then i might increase it to 2 nights a week,

----------


## upolian

watten tuesday keiss wednesday wick thursday lybster friday  :Smile:  dont miss out  :Grin:

----------


## zzzzzzz

Hi I know this is anoying but is there any chance that you do gluten free stuff like battered fish just wondering I'm guessing you prob don't but worth a try  :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Cud u not come by my house please?  ::  

I hate walking to the chippy!!

----------


## upolian

looooooooooooool

----------


## upolian

free bump lol

----------


## Billy Boy

> free bump lol


What's a free bump?  Is it a way of advertising a business for free?

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> What's a free bump? Is it a way of advertising a business for free?


I asked a question and someone is bumping it for me so it can get answered. 

This business definetely does not need advertised as it is highly recommended by alot of people and is extremelly popluar because of its high standards.  :Wink:

----------


## Billy Boy

> I asked a question and someone is bumping it for me so it can get answered.


What question was that lol?

----------


## chef4celebrations

> Cud u not come by my house please?  
> 
> I hate walking to the chippy!!


 
give me your address and phone number :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Cud u not come by my house please?





> What question was that lol?


This one here.  :Grin: 

I would like to know if they are going to be doing different areas of thurso. If you had maybe looked back then you would see it.  :Grin:

----------


## only me

hi yes i was told its really tastyalso he comes around our way ion a thursday night thats handy he stops in the argyll sq greens i will keep an eye out

----------


## Billy Boy

> This one here. 
> 
> I would like to know if they are going to be doing different areas of thurso. If you had maybe looked back then you would see it.


I did look back lol, He bumped it back up twice since you posted that,With no answer to your question!
So i guess your still looking for a answer?

----------


## upolian

> I did look back lol, He bumped it back up twice since you posted that,With no answer to your question!
> So i guess your still looking for a answer?


 
you also just bumped it,HE HAS A PHONE NUMBER PEOPLE JUST PHONE AND ASK

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> I did look back lol, He bumped it back up twice since you posted that,With no answer to your question!
> So i guess your still looking for a answer?


I have had my answer now. I got a PM. Thanks to Upolian  :Wink:

----------


## Billy Boy

> you also just bumped it,HE HAS A PHONE NUMBER PEOPLE JUST PHONE AND ASK


 And you have bumped it 19 times  ::  does he get a free valet as well? Wait a mo! I did see his mobile van in the back round of one of the pictures on your website! Was that his free polish? :Grin:

----------


## upolian

> And you have bumped it 19 times  does he get a free valet as well? Wait a mo! I did see his mobile van in the back round of one of the pictures on your website! Was that his free polish?


haha amazing wot rubbish people can think up

----------


## upolian

its called bumping because i highly recommend his cooking! go stir up another thread

----------


## Billy Boy

> And you have bumped it 19 times  does he get a free valet as well? Wait a mo! I did see his mobile van in the back round of one of the pictures on your website! Was that his free polish?





> who said he gets a free polish? what does a picture with his van in it have to do with anything....oh dear,1 things been concluded here......you wouldnt make a very good detective


Well that one went over your head lol,Maybe you should read it again, It was meant as a joke for bumping the thread so many times  :: 

Maybe that was me getting mixed up lol, Wasnt the focus st skaterboys? Or is that one with the mobile van in the backround a different one?
Anyway the paint on that focus came out looking sweet  :Grin:

----------


## upolian

> Well that one went over your head lol,Maybe you should read it again, It was meant as a joke for bumping the thread so many times 
> 
> Maybe that was me getting mixed up lol, Wasnt the focus st skaterboys? Or is that one with the mobile van in the backround a different one?
> Anyway the paint on that focus came out looking sweet


 
skaterboys car is in photo with chipvan yes,every cars paint is sweet after im done with it :Wink:

----------


## LMS

Will the van be in Keiss on Wednesday 10th?

----------


## poppett

Front page on Richard`s website dated 22nd January states mobile service off due to unforseen circumstances.

----------


## Turquoise

That's funny I was just thinking about that today!!

Will you be in the Argyle Sq area anytime soon?

----------


## northener

I was wondering why he'd disapeared from Keiss. I hope he comes back :Frown:

----------


## chef4celebrations

Argyll Square tonight from 5 - 8

i am starting back up so watch this space for more info

----------


## Billy Boy

> Argyll Square tonight from 5 - 8
> 
> i am starting back up so watch this space for more info


Surely you mean watch this space for more free advertising  ::

----------


## telfordstar

> Argyll Square tonight from 5 - 8
> 
> i am starting back up so watch this space for more info


 
Oh good good I will be there tonight cant wait!!!

----------


## BINBOB

> Surely you mean watch this space for more free advertising


Good one... ::  ::

----------


## northener

> Good one...


Whassamatter Binbob - is he driving past your house without stopping?

----------


## telfordstar

Here was me all excited to try moblie chip shop tonight as it was stated it would be in the argyle square tonight and guess what IT WASNT THERE GRRRRRRR

----------


## Billy Boy

> Here was me all excited to try moblie chip shop tonight as it was stated it would be in the argyle square tonight and guess what IT WASNT THERE GRRRRRRR


I think when that happens it's put down to unforeseen circumstances ::

----------


## roses123

Mobile chip van was in argyle square tonight.  We got stuff from it about 6 o'clock.  It was lovely.

----------


## telfordstar

> Mobile chip van was in argyle square tonight. We got stuff from it about 6 o'clock. It was lovely.


 
He must of left pretty sharpe there was no sign at 6.45pm

----------


## chef4celebrations

for those of you who did not manage to get anything tonight i am sorry when a chip van runs out of chips there is no point in staying without them, it is unfortunate but 50kg of chips ran out, i will just have to start bringing more to wick in future.

----------


## Serenity

> Here was me all excited to try moblie chip shop tonight as it was stated it would be in the argyle square tonight and guess what IT WASNT THERE GRRRRRRR


I have been wanting to try it for a while now. Every single time I have tried it has not been where it was meant to be. 
Still want to try it though.. a little more reliability would probably do the business wonders.

----------


## telfordstar

> for those of you who did not manage to get anything tonight i am sorry when a chip van runs out of chips there is no point in staying without them, it is unfortunate but 50kg of chips ran out, i will just have to start bringing more to wick in future.




Thanks for your reply Unfortunatly I don't finish work till 6.45pm but will try again next Thursday to see if you are there.

----------


## 2051donna

sorry but for past weeks on mon we been at pool in thurso, on a saturday my partner been at spittal garage and the van not there... .........Such a shame as recommended to friends never mind.. back to Robins i go

----------


## HighlandValetingServices

Will you be back in spittal on Saturday nights? Could do with a smoke haddock supper lol

----------


## Aaldtimer

c4c..." it is unfortunate but 50kg of chips ran out"... now that is a lot of chips!

My goodness, whit a hungry lot you must have had that night! ::

----------


## horsegirl

There is a web site with all the places he goes to and on what days.  Have a look  :Smile:

----------


## upolian

its worth buying a smoked haddock on its own 'mouth waters'

----------


## chef4celebrations

The chip van was under new management but due to unforeseen circumstances, I have had to repossess.It will now be operating from a new location and based there on a semi permenant basis watch this space for further details as they develope.RichardC4C

----------

